# MK1 -> MK2 front end conversion?



## carbon-fiber-hoods

Has anyone put an MK2 front end on an MK1? I'm curious to see what it would look like. I think the MK2 front looks much better, and the body styles are similar.


----------



## barton TT

Here mine with a big grill bumper.


----------



## amhobbs

Well someone did it!
See it here:
http://audittrs.wordpress.com/2013/03/2 ... on-to-mk2/


----------



## V6RUL

amhobbs said:


> Well someone did it!
> See it here:
> http://audittrs.wordpress.com/2013/03/2 ... on-to-mk2/


Could almost be E3 YOB
Steve


----------



## Reshard1977

Looks sweet!


----------



## Gone

Fuck me. You have the internet, and what's more, you have the internet on your phone. You can search on Google, and filter for images. I just had an aneurism. No wonder youth unemployment is so high. My god. I'm dying. Right now.


----------



## jamman

:lol:


----------

